
Let’s Make Bellevue a 15-Minute City - ingve
https://www.theurbanist.org/2020/06/18/lets-make-bellevue-a-15-minute-city/
======
zepearl
Sorry, I don't understand what "Bellevue" is. A city somewhere in the US? An
area of Paris?

~~~
afruitpie
Bellevue is a city just outside of Seattle, Washington, USA.

~~~
zepearl
Thx :)

